# October 2010 Group Book Count



## pidgeon92

Link to September 2010

Fevre Dream -- George R.R. Martin -- 368 pages -- 10/11/10
Super Sad True Love Story: A Novel -- Gary Shteyngart -- 352 pages -- 10/1/10
The Flawless Skin Of Ugly People -- Doug Crandell -- 224 pages -- 10/8/10
A Dirty Job -- Christopher Moore -- 400 pages -- 10/22/10
A Kiss Before Dying -- Ira Levin -- 304 pages -- 10/15/10
I'd Know You Anywhere -- Laura Lippman -- 384 pages -- 10/18/10


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*10/2Docketful of Poesy Diana Killian 248 pp Mystery DTB10/2Later, at the Bar Diana Barry 2405 loc. Fiction Kindle10/4The Enchantment Emporium Tanya Huff 384 pp. Fantasy DTB10/9House of Suns Alistair Reynolds 8482 loc. SciFi Kindle10/12The Disappearing Spoon: Tales from the Periodic Table of the Elements Sam Kean 5200 loc. Science Kindle10/17The City and the City China Mieville 6090 loc. SciFi Kindle10/18Catitude Edie Ramer 3904 loc. Chick Lit Kindle10/21Ender's Game Orson Scott Card 6584 loc. SciFi Kindle10/24The Blade Itself Joe Abercrombie 11329 loc. SciFi Kindle10/26Death at Daisy's Folly Robin Paige 288 pp. Mystery DTB10/28The Mummy Case Elizabeth Peters 384 pp. Mystery Audiobook10/28The Purrfect Murder Rita Mae Brown 272 pp. Mystery DTB

*Currently Reading:* Whose Body? by Dorothy L. Sayers
*Currently Listening to:*


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm #3! I'm #3!

1. House of Suns - Alastair Reynolds - Science Fiction - 100% - 7891 locations - 480 pages - finished 10/5
2. The Scourge of God - S.M. Stirling - Fantasy - 100% - 9712 locations - 464 pages - finished 10/8
3. Among the Living (PsyCop) - Jordan Castillo Price - m/m Romance - 100% - 1807 locations - 111 pages - finished 10/9
4. The Heretic's Daughter - Kathleen Kent - Historical Fiction - 100% - 4206 locations - 352 pages - finished 10/10
5. Criss Cross (PsyCop) - Jordan Castillo Price - m/m Romance - 100% - 1251 locations - 77 pages - finished 10/10
6. The Sword of the Lady - S.M. Stirling - Fantasy - 100% - 9312 locations - 496 pages -finished 10/14
7. The High King of Montival - S.M. Stirling - Fantasy - 100% - 7146 locations - 496 pages - finished 10/17
8. 1635: The Eastern Front - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 5866 locations - 361 pages - finished 10/20
9. Blue Boy - Rakesh Satyal - Gay Fiction - 5% - 204 of 4244 locations - 352 pages - abandoned 10/20
10. The Book - M. Clifford - Dystopia - 5% - 261 of 5090 locations - 314 pages - abandoned 10/21
11. Fellowship of the Ring - JRR Tolkein - Fantasy - 100% - 9412 locations - 576 pages - finished 10/24
12. Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Zero Sum Game - David Mack - Science Fiction - 100% - 4286 locations - 352 pages - finished 10/27
13. The Two Towers - JRR Tolkein - Fantasy - 100% - 6878 locations - 421 pages - 10/29
14. The Return of the King - JRR Tolkein - Fantasy - 100% - 8702 locations - 533 pages - 10/31

... and 1635: The Eastern Front was book number 100 read this year.


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Holmes on the Range * by Steve Hockensmith (10/4)
304 pages; 2978 locations
2. *You've Got Mail: From Kazakhstan * by Sally & Stan Mesh (10/7)
279 pages; 2213 locations
3. *Gone to Green * by Judy Christie (10/9)
224 pages; 2273 locations
4. *Healer: LaNague Federation * by F. Paul Wilson (10/9)
224 pages; 3920 locations
5. *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet * by Jamie Ford (10/15)
304 pages; 4611 locations
6. *The Mighty Queens of Freeville * by Amy Dickinson (10/1
240 pages; 2578 locations
7. *Open House * by Elizabeth Berg (10/22)
audiobook; 272 pages
8. *Mercury Falls * by Robert Kroese (10/25)
352 pages; 4171 locations
9. *The Chicago Way * by Michael Harvey (10/31)
320 pages; 4329 locations


----------



## chipotle

All are Kindle books. The baseball playoffs seriously cut into my reading time.

1. Shopaholic and Sister by Sophie Kinsella (Shopaholic #4) - good
2. First Things First by Kurt and Brenda Warner - free, quick read
3. Shopaholic and Baby by Sophie Kinsella (Shopaholic #5) - good
4. Death By Pantyhose (Jaine Austen #6) by Laura Levine - ok
5. 50 Harbor Street by Debbie Macomber (Cedar Cove #5) - ok
6. Mr. Malcolm's List by Suzanne Allain - ok


DNF 

1. Overnight Socialite by Bridie Clark


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading: (all kindle books)
Beautiful Darkness by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl
started 10/12 (7499 locs/512 pages)

Finished:
1.  Leviathan by Scott Westerfeld
started 9/29 finished 10/2 (4,769 locs/448 pages)
2.  Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble by HP Mallory
started 10/2 finished 10/3 (6,785 locs)
3. Blood Child by Octavia Butler
started 10/09 finished 10/10
4.  The Gunslinger (The Dark Tower #1) by Stephen King
started 10/3 finished 10/12 (3881 locs/336 pages) 
5.  The Heroes of Olympus: Lost Hero 
started 10/12 finished 10/14 (7461 locs/576 pages)

*total books read this month:* 5
*total samples read this month:* 0
*total pages read this month:* 1,360
*total locs this month:* 22,896
*books read this year:* 46


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!!!!!

1. Plum Lovin' by Janet Evanovich, 3266 Loc's, 10/1/10
2. Forgotten: Seventeen and Homeless by Melody Carlson, 1833 Loc's, 10/3/10
3. Bake Sale Murder by Leslie Meier, 3809 Loc's, 10/3/10
4. Lean Mean Thirteen (Stephanie Plum, No. 13) by Janet Evanovich, 5734 Loc's, 10/5/10
5. Plum Pudding Murder by Joanne Fluke, 5230 Loc's, 10/11/10
6. Plum Lucky by Janet Evanovich, 1329 Loc's, 10/12/10
7. The Long Road Turns to Joy: A Guide to Walking Meditation by Thich Nhat Hanh, 233 Loc's, 10/12/10 
8. Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Box Set by Charlaine Harris, Book 3, Club Dead, 4218 Loc's, 10/13/10
9. The Artist's Model by Daphine Coleridge, 1536 Loc's, 10/15/10
10. Fearless Fourteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel by Janet Evanovich, 5695 Loc's, 10/20/10
11. The Clan of the Cave Bear with Bonus Content (The Children of the Earth Series, Book 1) by Jean M. Aurel, 11331 Loc's, 10/27/10
12. Plum Spooky by Janet Evanovich, 5728 Loc's, 10/29/10


----------



## MsBea

Currently Reading:
The Survivors Club - Lisa Gardner - Loc 3862 pages 528 - started 10/27

Finished:
10/1 - No Good Deed - Mary McDonald - Loc 4350
10/3 - Sleight Malice - Vickey Tyley - Loc 3861 - started 10/1 
10/8 - Kane and Abel - Jeffrey Archer Locations 10113/Pages 656 Started 10/4
10/11 - Not What She Seems - Victorine E Lieske - Loc 5213 - started 10/9
10/14 - Angel - Alton Gansky - Loc 5047/pages 304 - started 10/12
10/16 - Face of Betrayal - Lis Wiehl - Loc 2921/pages 320 - started 10/14
10/18 - Not A Penny More, Not A Penny Less - Jeffrey Archer - Loc 3902/pages 320 - started 10/17
10/24 - The Other Daughter - Lisa Gardner - Loc 7220/Pages 448 started 10/19
10/27 - Survival at Starvation Lake - Gary P. Hansen - Loc 3862 - started 10/24

October
Total books read : 9
Total pages: 2,048
Total locations: - 46,892

Samples Read
Paths of Glory - Jeffrey Archer (excerpt) - Loc 60
The Coming Economic [URL=Armageddon:What]Armageddon:What Bible Prophecy Warns About the New Global Economy[/url] - David Jeremiah - Loc 343


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in October*
*1.Small Favor  432 pages Kindle!
2. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages DTB
3. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
4. Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage  282 pages Kindle! *

[size=8pt]*Read since 9/1/10*
_1. The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!
6. Small Favor 432 pages Kindle!
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages Kindle!
8. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
9. Endurance: Shackelton's Incredible Voyage 282 pages Kindle!_


----------



## Annalog

Place holder for me


----------



## Maxx

October Reading:

1.  Soul Survivor: The Reincarnation of a WWII Fighter Pilot (kindle) on page 229, completed 10/3, 43 pages
2.  Enduring Love (audiobook) on page 22, completed 10/11, 250 pages
3.  Holidays on Ice (audiobook) began 10/6, completed 10/12, 144 pages
4.  Soul Identity (kindle) began 10/8, completed 10/31, 268 pages
5.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (audiobook) began 10/12, as of 10/31 on page 600


Partial Books Completed:  2
Whole Books Completed:   2


Total Pages Read in Oct:  1305


----------



## Aravis60

Currently Reading:
1. Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking by Malcolm Gladwell
2. Instructional Rounds in Education by Elizabeth City, Richard Elmore, Sarah Fiarman, and Lee Teitel
3. I Shall Wear Midnight by Terry Pratchett
Finished in October:
1. Maskerade by Terry Pratchett (finshed 10/2)- 384 pgs. 
2. Compromising Positions by Jenna Bayley-Burke (finished 10/5)- 248 pgs.
3. A Hat Full of Sky by Terry Pratchett (Finished 10/9)- 448 pgs. 
4. Enchanting the Lady by Kathryne Kennedy (Finished 10/11)- 304 pgs.
5. Wintersmith by Terry Pratchett (finished 10/23)- 464 pgs. 
6. The Red Pyramid by Rick Riordan (finished 10/26)- 528 pgs.


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in.

Hemlock Bay by Catherine Coulter, 368 pages, finished
Eleventh Hour by Catherine Coulter, 368 pages, finished
Blindside by Catherine Coulter, 368 pages, finished
Blowout by Catherine Coulter, 368 pages, finished
Point Blank by Catherine Coulter, 368 pages, finished
Double Take by Catherine Coulter, finished
Tailspin by Catherine Coulter, finished
Knockout by Catherine Coulter, finished
Whiplash by Catherine Coulter, finished
Blood Game by Iris Johansen, finished
Eight Days to Live by Iris Johansen, finished
Zora and Nicky: A Novel in Black and White by Claudia Mair Burney, 400 pages, finished


----------



## BTackitt

HOlding place. Maybe I'll have time to read this month.


----------



## Gayle

Count me in again!

1. *Imitation in Death* - J.D. Robb - 8344 locations 
2. *Remember When* - Nora Roberts / J.D. Robb - 9118 locations
3. *Divided in Death* - J.D. Robb - 6952 locations
4. *Visions in Death* - J.D. Robb - 8037 locations


----------



## ladyknight33

October 2010 160,255 locatiosn 26 books "In Death - re-reads"

1. Salavation in Death JD Robb
2. Creation in Death JD Robb
3. Vengenace in Death JD Robb 
4. Innocent in Death JD Robb
5. Born in Death JD Robb
6. Memory in Death JD Robb
7. Getty to Happy Terry McMillian
8. Origin in Death JD Robb
9. Survivor in Death JD Robb
10. Visions in Death JD Robb
11. Divided in DEath JD Robb
12. Imitation in Death JD Robb
13. Portrait in Death JD Robb
14. Purity in Death JD Robb
15 Seduction in DEath JD Robb
16 Divorced Desperate and Deating Christie Craig
17 Reunion in Death JD Robb
18 Midnight in Death JD Robb
19 Betrayal in Death JD Robb
20 Judgement in Death JD Robb
21 Witness in Death JD Robb
22 Loyalyy in Death JD RObb
23 Conspiracy in Death JD Robb
24 Holiday in Death JD Robb
25 Promises in Death JD Robb


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently Reading:
 

Finished Reading:
*Spying in High Heels* - Gemma Halliday
*Dark Road to Darjeeling* - Deanna Raybourn  Just as good as the first three!
*Trouble in Paradise* - Lynn Byer Cute chick lit set on a Caribbean cruise.
*A Little Death in Dixie* - Lisa Turner
*Mini-Shopaholic* - Sophie Kinsella Entertaining; pretty much the same as previous books in the series.
*The Way of Shadows* - Brent Weeks
*Jack Daniels Stories* - J.A. Konrath Had to skip a couple of stories I was too wimpy to read; not included in book count numbers.

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## summerteeth

1. Sejanus, His Fall (RSC Classics) by Ben Jonson finished 10/1 - 1970 locations
2. Tom Sawyer, Detective by Mark Twain finished 10/1 - 807 locations
3. You Suck: A Love Story by Christopher Moore finished 10/4 - 4131 locations
4. Valkyrie: An Insider's Account of the Plot to Kill Hitler by Hans Bernd Gisevius finished 10/4 - 4003 locations
5. The Sari Shop Widow by Shoban Bantwal finished 10/5 - 5178 locations
6. Some Dream for Fools by Faiza Guene finished 10/6 - 1339 locations
7. Salonica, City of Ghosts: Christians, Muslims and Jews 1430-1950 by Mark Mazower finished 10/6 - 8052 locations
8. Companero: The Life and Death of Che Guevara by Jorge Casteneda finished 10/7 - 11041 locations
9. The Luxe by Anna Godberson finished 10/9 - 4516 locations
10. Falling Out of Fashion by Karen Yamplosky finished 10/11 - 3810 locations
11. Charybdis by KA Thompson finished 10/11 - 8543 locations
12. Marie; a story of Russian love by Pushkin finished 10/11 - 1219 locations
13. Still Life with Murder (Gilded Age Mysteries, No. 1) by PB Ryan finished 10/11 - 7108 locations
14. Murder in a Mill Town (Gilded Age Mysteries, No. 2) by PB Ryan finished 10/12 - 4893 locations
15. Death on Beacon Hill (Gilded Age Mysteries, No. 3) by PB Ryan finished 10/12 - 4346 locations
16. Murder on Black Friday by PB Ryan finished 10/13 - 3810 locations
17. Murder in the North End (Gilded Age Mysteries, No. 5) by PB Ryan finished 10/13 - 4251 locations
18. A Bucket of Ashes (Gilded Age Mysteries, No. 6) by PB Ryan finished 10/14 - 4418 locations
19. Skinny Dip by Carl Hiaasen finished 10/15 - 8145 locations
20. The First Discworld Novels: The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchett finished 10/15 - 3679 locations
21. Dixie Divas by Virginia Brown finished 10/15 - 4781 locations
22. Hurricane Punch by Tim Dorsey finished 10/17 - 5628 locations
23. Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble by HP Mallory finished 10/18 - 6785 locations
24. Par for the Course by Jenna Bayley Burke finished 10/19 - 4577 locations
25. Take the Monkeys and Run: A Barbara Marr Murder Mystery (Volume 1) by Karen Cantwell finished 10/19 - 4094 locations
26. Orange Crush by Tim Dorsey finished 10/24 - 5040 locations
27.Living Dead in Dallas (Original MM Art) (Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood) by Charlaine Harris finished 10/24 - 4413 locations
28. Club Dead (Southern Vampire Mysteries, Bk. 3) by Charlaine Harris finished 10/25 - 4251 locations
29. Dead to the World (Original MM Art): A Sookie Stackhouse Novel (Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood) by Charlaine Harris finished 10/28 - 4965 locations
30. Buddhism Plain and Simple by Steve Hagen finished 10/28 - 2637 locations
31. Born Fighting: How the Scots-Irish Shaped America by James Webb started 10/28 - 5585 locations


----------



## JAG

Finished:
1. Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder (kindle)
2. South of Broad by Pat Conroy (hardcover)
3.One White Rose by Julie Garwood (kindle)
4.The Clayborne Brides: One Red Rose by Julie Garwood (kindle) This is a 3 books in one edition - same price as single books.
5. The Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean M. Auel (kindle)
6. The Quiche of Death by M.C. Beaton (kindle)
7. The Finkler Question by Howard Jacobsen (kindle)


----------



## Quake1028

1.*Risen* - Jan Strnad (5,473 Locations) - *Kindle*
*This book really clicked with me around 65% in. Awesome back from the dead story. Great for October.* - *B+*
2.*Night of the Living Trekkies* - Kevin David Anderson (256 Pages) - *nook*
*Fast, fun little zombie-pocalypse story. Intense and full of gore at points, but just a blast to read, even if you aren't a Trekkie, which I am not.* - *B+*
3.*You Suck: A Love Story* - Christopher Moore (3,813 Locations) - *Kindle*
*Didn't like it quite as much as the first volume in the trilogy, but still very funny and a great read.* - *B*
4.*Guardian of the Mountain* - David Dalglish (831 Locations) - *Kindle*
*Short, creepy little story by one of my new favorite authors. Doesn't touch the quality of the Half-Orc series, but then again I wouldn't expect it to given it's short length.* - *B+*
5.*Boneshaker* - Cherie Priest (6,464 Locations) - *Kindle*
- 

*Total Books:* 4
*Total Locations:* 10,117
*Total Pages:* 256


----------



## Tabby

Judas Kiss by J.T. Ellison - 4711 Locations
Alex Kava Bundle (Maggie O'Dell 1-5 & One False Move) - 11030 Locations (Read Maggie O'Dell 1 & 2)

October Totals
Books Read - 3
Kindle Locations - 15741


----------



## Andra

Placeholder for me!


----------



## Ottie

I'm in I havent done this in a long time

1. 09/23 I Alex Cross  374 pages (finished 10/4)
2. 10/4 Roses  Are Red 400 pages (finished 10/11)
3. 10/11 Jack and Jill 432 pages (returned to library didnt enjoy it)
4. 10/22 Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help


----------



## cagnes

1. McKettricks of Texas: Garrett (McKettricks #12) by Linda Lael Miller (384 pages) - finished 10/01
2. Her Secret Fantasy (Spice Trilogy #2) by Gaelen Foley (416 pages) - finished 10/2
3. Her Every Pleasure (Spice Trilogy #3) by Gaelen Foley (416 pages) - finished 10/3
4. One Dance with a Duke (Stud Club #1)  by Tessa Dare (416 pages) - finished 10/4
5. Night Play (Dark-Hunter #5)  by Sherrilyn Kenyon (384 pages) - finished 10/5
6. Twice Tempted by a Rogue (Stud Club #2) by Tessa Dare (384 pages) (10/6)
7. *Phantom Lover* by Sherrilyn Kenyon (10/7)
8. *Soulless* by Gail Carriger (10/9)
9. *Three Nights with a Scoundre*l by Tessa Dare (10/10)
10. Tess of the d'Urbervilles by Thomas Hardy (336 pages) (10/11)
11. *Changeless* by Gail Carriger (10/12)
12. *Blameless* by Gail Carriger (10/13)
13. *Suddenly You* by Lisa Kleypas (10/15)
14. *One Wish* by Linda Lael Miller (10/16)
15. *Vengeance in Death* by J.D. Robb (10/16)
16. *Forbidden Fruit* by Erica Spindler (10/17)
17. *Seize the Night* by Sherrilyn Kenyon (10/19)
18. *Winter Born* by Sherrilyn Kenyon (10/19)
19. *The Stone Prince* by Gena Showalter (10/22)
20. *Graceling* by Kristin Cashore (10/24)
21. *The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett (10/25)
22. *Fire* by Kristin Cashore (10/26)
23. *The Secret* by Julie Garwood (10/27)
24. *Ransom* by Julie Garwood (10/29)
25. Sins of the Night (Dark-Hunter, #7) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (10/31)


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Dreamfever_ by Karen Marie Moning: 6891 locations. Begun 9/26, on location 2859 on 10/1, completed 10/2 -- 4032 locations read in October.
2. _Beyond the Highland Mist_ by Karen Marie Moning: 6000 locations. Begun 10/2, completed 10/9.
3. _The 7th Victim_ by Alan Jacobson: 7186 locations. Begun 10/9, completed 10/16.
4. _The Clan of the Cave Bear_ by Jean M. Auel: 11,331 locations. Begun 10/16, completed 10/27.
5. _On Bear Mountain_ by Deborah Smith: 7604 locations. Begun 10/27, completed 10/31.

Running Totals: Final Total:
Locations read in October: 36,153
DTB pages read in October: 
Books read start to finish in October: 4
Books read partially in October: 1

Books completed in 2010: 53
Total locations read in 2010: 333,353


----------



## meljackson

The Silver Bear by Derek Haas- finished Oct 1.    
Life on Hold by Karen McQuestion- finished Oct 3.      
Don't Blink by James Patterson- finished Oct 6.     
Gone Green by Judy Christie- finished Oct 7.    
Her Mother's Hope by Francine Rivers- finished Oct 7.      
Silent in the Grave by Deanna Rayburn- finished Oct 11.     
Her Daughter's Dream by Francine Rivers- finished Oct 13.      
Scars by Patience Prence- finished Oct 15.    
Life in Defiance by Mary E DeMuth- finished Oct 16.     
Weight of Shadows by Alison Strobel- finished Oct 18.     
Gossip of the Starlings by Nina de Gramont- finished Oct 19.    
Safe Haven- by Nicholas Sparks- finished Oct 21.     
A Faint Cold Fear by Karin Slaughter- finished Oct 23.     
The Likeness by Tana French- finished Oct 25.      
Angel Falls by Kristin Hannah- finished Oct 27.


----------



## sheltiemom

1. Naked Heat - Richard Castle - 6219 locations
2. Case Histories: a Novel - Kate Atkinson - 4639 locations
3. Dixie Divas - Virginia Brown - 4781
4. Still Liife - Louise Penny - 5389 locations


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._House of Suns_Alastair ReynoldsScience FictionKindle8,482 locations10/4/20105.0 stars2._Judas Unchained (Unabridged)_Peter F. HamiltonScience FictionAudiobook40:59 hours10/20/20104.25 stars3._Naked in Death_J.D. RobbRomantic SuspenseKindle5,391 locations10/8/20102.25 stars4._The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_Rebecca SklootNon-FictionKindle6,014 locations10/12/20103.00 stars5._What the Great Religions Believe_Joseph GaerNon-FictionDTB191 pagesPushed Over6._The City & The City_China MiévilleFantasyKindle6,090 locations10/13/20104.00 stars7._Every Man Dies Alone_Hans FalladaNovelKindle10,572 locations10/28/20103.99 stars8._Waiting for Columbus (Unabridged)_Thomas TrofimukNovelAudiobook10:15 hours10/25/20103.50 stars9._The Blade Itself (Unabridged)_Joe AbercrombieFantasyAudiobook22:18 hoursPushed Over10._The Wrong Blood_Manuel de LupeNovelKindle3,678 locations10/31/20103.00 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES* January25,5201,95658,7723,457 February34,73469346,6972,737 March31,9141,53057,9243,407 April38,1761,07856,5023,324 May31,1792,54174,3764,375 June48,429179561,9443,644 July49,32176862,3773,669 August40,021040,0212,354September26,08197442,6392,508 October40,227040,2272,366           *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES* 366,98010,335542,67531,922 
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## egh34

Me too...

1. Safe Haven by Nicholas Sparks 10-6-10
2. Spellbound by Nora Roberts 10-27-10
3. Late Lamented Molly Marx by Sally Koslov 10-30-10


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm in again.

1. Finished: _Fall of Giants _ by Ken Follett ****
2. Finished: _The Burden of Proof _ by Scott Turow ****
3. Finished: _A Faint Cold Fear _ by Karin Slaughter ****
4. Finished: _Indelible_ by Karin Slaughter ***
5. Finished: _Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter _ by Tom Franklin ****
6. Finished: _The Good Daughters _ by Joyce Maynard ****
7. Finished: _Labor Day _ by Joyce Maynard ****
8. Finished: _The Confession _ by John Grisham *****


----------



## Margaret

1. _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_ by Rebecca Skloot 6014 locations    
Fascinating and at times heart breaking true story of the HeLa cells
2. _The Tower, the Zoo and the Tortoise_ by Julia Stuart 4050 locations    
Quirky, offbeat and sweet love story - I smiled throughout and laughed often
3. _Reaper Man_ by Terry Pratchit 5191 locations    
My first visit to Discworld - I will be returning on a regular basis
4. _Shopaholic & Baby_ by Sophie Kinsella 6656 locations   
A guilty pleasure - pure, fluffy fun
5. _Minishopaholic: A Novel_ by Sophie Kinsella 8043 locations   
More fluff, but she does it well
6. _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss 12950 locations   
I liked this book, but it seemed to go on forever. I am not sure that I will read the sequels.


----------



## Leslie

Reading:

R1. Sex at Dawn: The Prehistoric Origins of Modern Sexuality by Christopher Ryan and Cacilda Jetha (started 9/2)
R2. Juliet, A Novel by Anne Fortier (started 10/3)

Audio:

A1. Manhunt: The 12-Day Chase for Lincoln's Killer by James L. Swanson

Samples:

S1. The Donzerly Light by Ryne Douglas Pearson (KB Book of the day on 10/2)


----------



## LauraB

Started Les Miserables , reread, 10/3--paper (because the translation I want isn't available on Kindle.) 1297 pages (including endnotes!)
Started The Book of Night Women 10/1 but abandoned. Kindle


----------



## joanne29

In again and hopefully able to read more this month.

1. Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen 350 pgs. 10/4       awesome
2. Is It Just Me by Whoopi Goldberg 224 pgs. 10/9      pretty funny
3. Tinkers by Paul Harding 10/13     boring but well written
4. Stiff by Mary Roach 304 pgs. 10/15      pretty good
5. Safe Haven by Nicolas Sparks 352 pgs. 10/22      good Sparks
6. Living Dead Girl by Elizabeth Scott 176 pgs. 10/27       outstanding
7. Durable Goods by Elizabeth Berg 224 pgs. 10/29       love her!
8.


----------



## worktolive

How is it already Oct. 6?

1. *Size Matters* - Stephanie Julian - 1,426 loc 10/1 - Cute erotic romance based on the legend of Big Foot. *B*
2. *Changeless* - Gail Carriger - 5,569 loc. 10/1 - Victorian alternate history with vamps and werewolves. Laugh out loud funny. *A*
3. *Blameless* - Gail Carriger - 5,366 loc 10/2 - see above. Just as good as the previous one *A*
4. *Enchanting the Lady* - Kathryne Kennedy - 2,761 loc 10/3 - Free, Fantasy PNR set in Victorian England *B+*
5. *Ruthless* - Anne Stuart - 400p. 10/4 - Regency - nice and intense. *B+*
6. *Venus in Blue Jeans* - Meg Benjamin - 6,268 loc 10/5 - Free, Great contemporary, lovely characters *A*
7. *A Touch of Greek* - Tina Folsom - 3,751 loc 10/7 - PNR, enjoyable. *B* 
8. *Love Me* - Kelly Jamieson - 1,222 loc 10/7 - Free, short and hot *C+*
9. *Penelope and Prince Charming* - Jennifer Ashley - 5,520 loc 10/8 - Free, Regency *B*
10. *The Mad, Bad Duke*- Jennifer Ashley - 3,610 loc 10/10 - Regency with fantasy elements, reread, *B*
11. *Double Enchantment* - Kathryne Kennedy - 305 p. 10/12 - Free, Fantasy PNR, lovely *B+*
12. *Irresistible* - Susan Mallery - 376 p. 10/13 - Contemp romance *B+*
13. *The Simple Dollar* - Trent Hamm - 3,715 loc 10/14 - Free, Basic, but good advice *C+*
14. *Sin Undone *- Larissa Ione - 413p. 10/15 - PNR, plot was a bit too complicated *B*
15. *The Duke and I* - Julia Quinn - 371p. 10/16 - Regency - Loved this! humor and intensity *A*
16. *Hurt Me So Good* - Joely Sue Burkhart - 4,568 loc 10/17 - Erotic romance *B+*
17. *Sister of the Bride* - Susan Mallery - 1,424 loc. 10/17 - Free. Short and sweet Contemp rom *B+*
18. *Amidst a Crowd of Stars* - Megan Hart - 1,262 loc 10/18 - Futuristic erotic romance *B*
19. *The Ghost Shrink* - Vivi Andrews - 1,493 loc 10/18 - Free, PNR novella *B*
20. *Shaken* - Dee Tenorio - 1,143 loc 10/19 - Contemp romance short story *B+*
21. *The Bite Before Xmas* - Heidi Betts - 4,216 loc 10/19 - Free, 3 novellas with vamps at Xmas *B*
22. *Haroun and Sea of Stories* - Salmon Rushdie - 201p. 10/21 - read for bookclub. Good book, but not my type of thing - *DNF*
23. *Bet Me* - Jennifer Crusie - 391p 10/22 - Wonderful contemp. romance. Now I understand why this author gets so many raves *A*
24. *Sparks* - Laura Bickle - 4,551 loc 10/24 - Urban Fantasy. Fast-paced and enjoyable *B+*
25. *Bet Me* - Jennifer Crusie - 391p 10/26 - Great, hilarious contemp romance *A*
26. *Wolf Tracks* - Vivian Arend - 2,426 loc 10/27 - PNR, werewolves *B*
27. *Alpha & Omega* - Patricia Briggs - 1,175 loc 10/28 - Reread, PNR, werewolves, *A*
28. *Cry Wolf* - Patricia Briggs - 5,896 loc 10/31 - Reread, PNR, werewolves *A*

Lots of great reads this month.


----------



## ayuryogini

My placeholder:


*DATE**BOOK**AUTHOR**LOCATIONS*Row 2Text in column 2Column 3Column 4Row 3More text in column 2Column 3Column 4


----------



## BookLover

*Suspense and Sensibility* by Carrie Bebris (Kindle 304 pages)
*Into the Wilderness* by Sara Donati (Kindle 896 pages)
*So Many Books, So Little Time: A Year of Passionate Reading* by Sara Nelson (Kindle 256 pages)
*Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope In A Chinese Orphanage* by Kay Bratt (Kindle 352 pages)


----------



## drenee

Well, the end of last month was crazy for me, and I did not update my books. I really don't think I read that much anyway. I had a very hard time concentrating on anything. Not sure how well I will do this month since I'll be working the full time secretary position and still doing all of my regular duties also.

*Metro Girl* by Janet Evanovich. Library book on Sony. 384 pgs. 
*Silent on the Moor* by Deanna Raybourn. K-book. 480 pgs.

*Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon. Audiobook. 43 hrs. 19 min.


----------



## geko29

Back to freebies this month, I think:

*Compromising Positions* by Jenna Bayley-Burke; 5175 locs, 248 pp; Was looking for vapid entertainment, and it was actually better than I expected.
*Darkness on the Edge of Town* by Brian Keene; 3973 locs, 264 pp; A slightly different take on the same basic premise of King's recent *Under the Dome*. Thoroughly enjoyable.
*Triple Exposure* by Colleen Thompson; 6178 locs, 318 pp; A little too much romance and not enough thriller, but took some surprising turns.
*Mourn the Living* by Henry Perez; 5825 locs, 352 pp; An outstanding, well written, and taut thriller.

Running totals: 4 books, 21,151 locations, 1182 pages


----------



## cargalmn

Ok, fun way to keep track of books!  I have to try to do October by memory...

1 - The Hunger Games - 4347 locs
2 - Catching Fire - 4468 locs
3 - Mockingjay - 4988 locs
4 - Little Women - 6755 locs
5 - Sliding into Home (Kendra Wilkinson) - 3013 locs (hey, it balanced out reading Little Women, LOL   )

I feel like there was one more in there but can't think of what it was...but I should finish "I am Spock" by Leonard Nimoy this weekend, so it would count for October.


----------



## DaveCullen

I can't keep up with you guys. And I seem to start a lot more books than I finish. Haha. I recently started "The Evolution of Bruno Littlemore," in galley, and I'm loving it.


----------



## pidgeon92

link to November 2010


----------

